# externe oder interne Synchronisation



## mike_ (8. Feb 2007)

Hi Leute,

Man hat 2 Server, von denen einer ein Video-Signal wiedergib und ein anderer zugehörige Untertitel.
Ist für diese Server externe oder interne Synchronisation wichtiger? Warum?


Vielen Dank!


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Feb 2007)

Ich hab nicht den blassesten Schimmer was die Frage in nem Javaforum zu suchen hat...


----------



## mike_ (8. Feb 2007)

weil das mit java programmiert werden kann.
gehört zu verteilte anwendungen, was meistens mit java programmiert wird.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Feb 2007)

Mag ja sein dass man sowas mit Java programmieren kann, aber die Frage ob interne oder externe Sync. hat trotzdem nix mit Java zu tun..aber gut, vielleicht weiß jemand rat..

gruß


----------

